# 3 Nano 'heterogeneous' Triptych - The end.



## jack-rythm (14 Oct 2012)

Ok people....

I have been putting this off for a while.. not due to laziness but due to amount of time it has taken me to uphold all the equipment etc.. lack of funds.. you know the score...

*Brief...*
A few months ago I was browsing on here looking at the iwagumi style set ups and fell in love with them. I appreciate the jungles & dutch style tanks dont get me wrong, I have a jungle nano and love it. But as an Architect I cant help but get over the simplicity of an iwagumi... this by no way, means simplicity is simple.. In fact from experience you seem to spend more time achieving and building simplicity, than you do any other element of spatial delivery. Forms and space is a key significance to an iwagumi tank. I am by far, an experienced aquascapist, quite the opposite. I had only taken on the hobby about a year ago now being eased into it by my friend who actually recommended this site for me. Although it has been the best thing I have become obsessed about it has also ruined parts of my life  I am a fond reader of diana walstad work, and although a lot of her theories will contradict all the high tech aquascapists opinions I couldn't turn my head and not listen. I genuinely would have an interest in this due to the job and eco life I aim to live so began to revise and try to understand the differences. To be honest some points I believe are not mandatory. With this hobby you can only test and experiment. Reading only gets you so far. My idea was to come up with a fully cycled and usable self inhabited low-tech tank with no filtration or heating. When I first read about this i didn't believe it. HOW?? But after reading and seeing and experimenting I found that the real question was WHY wouldn't this work?...

*Idea...*
browsing through this site and registering to magazines etc I became engrossed with differences within an iwagumi set up. Also taking in to account the walstad approach I needed something simple but able to carry out its tasks.. I already a 3ft tank and was deciding to put it into that but then it hit me. I remembered a project I had to do for university in paris. I had to design a triptych illustration for the places and buildings I visited.. for those who do not quite know what a triptych is its a "set of three" so to have 3 nano tanks all supporting the same theme, next to each other and connected, this immediately becomes a triptych. Now I had my understand and idea I had to create a Praxis. I searched for rock and flora for months trying to find something inert for my shrimp to survive happily.. I came across dragon stone and immediately knew I wanted that in my tank. I always found dragon stone on and off with some set ups. some could look beautiful but some could hinder a scape causing imbalance and clutter. I wanted minimalism and it was hard to keep focused on certain times. Your mind will naturally go off and decide your needs more in your tank than you actually truly do. Im an artist and I ruin my painted by doing too much.. this is fact. I had to tae this flore into account...

*This is how it came to play...*

*Set up:*
Tanks: Self built 30cm 6mm cubed optiwhite tanks, with White smoked film to the back panes. These were the VERY first optiwhite tanks I ever made so as a professional I kept them for myself and labelled them as practice tanks. Everyone has to begin somewhere right?
Lighting: 100cm Boyu, 2x 21w T5's & 1x 21w blue marine T5. (one bulb is currently taken out for my low-tech design) UPDATE ON MY LIGHTING - I only use 1x 24w t5 tube for a 7hr photo period ( get the blue on when im feeling 'party time'
Filtration: 3x Eheim 2213's with 13mm glassware lily pipes all with clear tubing and single taps.
Heating: None
Substrate: 9l ADA Amazonia Aquasoil, 5l EBI Gold shrimp substrate capped on top of ADA. Pulp from filters around the house.
Hardscape: Dragon stone
Flora: riccia fluitans, Pogostemon helferi & eleocharis parvula, bacopa, peacock moss, weeping moss, mini pelia
Fauna: None as of yet, although shall be ordering chilli rasboras (a few random fish to get started with)
Cabinet: Self built and painted to suit surrounding (black metal)

*cabinet build:*
The current cabinet I was supporting was two pine coloured ikea low units that I decided to sand down, paint and shelf. I had to paint it black because the sofa next to it was black! I also think the contrast of white light and greens would play off the colour black extremely well. here is my cabinet process...






















Once I had built the cabinet I could see something start to shape and form and was excited. I had ordered 5l of EBI Gold and it still hadn't come. I was expecting it in 3 days so I started to messa round with my hardscape trying to come up with striking styles. I think the main difficulty was getting all three to connect and support one another. I had countless attempts of this. I would have great success with two then the final one would not fit.. so out it all came again.. I knew my substrate was not complete so I had to take in to account different heights and positioning. Here are some examples of what I came up with..

















Whist I has waiting for the EBI I had my riccia in a baking tray under my light in lots of mesh pads I got from ebay..





I have actually run out of riccia due to all this but I have managed to order 200g off eBay for 15 measly squid! so well chuffed about that. expecting it monday so monday morning I will be preparing more mesh pads for the far right tank. I decided not to put to hach hardscape in that particular tank because I felt I was getting carried away with flora.. I aimed to only have riccia but pogostemon and eleocharis managed to creep in... Honestly? I will probably end up taking out the eleocharis and filling with riccia.. My EBI finally came so that went straight in and I could finally start messing with scaping. I kept the middle tank how it was but altered the side tanks. Its incredibly difficult to achieve successes through all three. Im not entirely sure I have managed it but am hoping once the ricca begins to sprout we will see a change and an element of tranquility throughout the tanks.. here are photos of the decided scape...

























They seem to be in the wrong order... but you get the idea..

So now im up to date, comments and tips and criticism is always welcome as you know. I am currently waiting for the mesh pads and will get an update of that once they arrive. I aim to post at least a couple of times a week and hope that this posts lives for a while..

Cheers guys


----------



## Gary Nelson (14 Oct 2012)

Now then, this is my kind of journal! I love to see pics of the planing and thought you have done to the cabinet, this is great and I really like the idea you have got here... I'm really looking forward to seeing more and the progression - a great start  

PS, I also like the idea that you could house different inhabitants, but all separate.... But all as one really


----------



## jack-rythm (14 Oct 2012)

Thanks Gary, Im going to try and do this properly, producing dilemas and issues I find along the way. Im also looking forward to this project. As I know deep down its only JUST begun! 

Jack


----------



## Lindy (14 Oct 2012)

I love the idea of 3 as 1 and will be following with interest!

Cheers.


----------



## jack-rythm (14 Oct 2012)

Cheers buddy, yeah I personally have not seen any triptychs that connect all together so I'm looking forward to it. The hardest thing to learn to have with these things is patience and I'm not the best with that!  

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Gill (15 Oct 2012)

Very interesting scaping, like the idea of using 3to1 tanks.


----------



## jack-rythm (15 Oct 2012)

Yeah, not too bad at the moment. looking forward to some growth. only then will it take its scape. I have been tying up some riccia this morning so will get some images up tonight or tomo for you all. 

Jack


----------



## ddam19 (15 Oct 2012)

Love your idea, make me want to go out and buy a few tanks.

adam


----------



## jack-rythm (15 Oct 2012)

Thanks for your words Adam. The good thing about doing it this way is I'm not buying co2 kits or filters so I can spend the money on scape  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (15 Oct 2012)

OK people, been looking at ordering 15 tiger shrimp for my middle nano.. can anyone advise on the time scale I need to wait in order to be able to stick them in? I currently following tropicas set up guide and it has advised me to put them in already.. on my 3rd day of set up. Does this not seem to early to some people? 

Jack

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (15 Oct 2012)

You want to be waiting at least 4 weeks mate,  looking good Buddy!


----------



## jack-rythm (16 Oct 2012)

Thanks mate I'll do just that  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (16 Oct 2012)

NATH- just a quick silly question I would imagine.. What ammonia and nitrite levels do I need to achieve before adding fauna. I have been advised 4 weeks as a safe bet from you and another. Could I hypothetically throw in some fast growing plants to speed the process up and take them out after the cycle is finished? or is it just as important to wait and let the cycle do its thing over time? my main concern is no filtration so when I water change the levels will ultimately alter. Is this right? Apologies if Im not quite getting it.

Jack


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Oct 2012)

The main thing you want to establish, is bacteria. Which converts the ammonia into nitrites which in turn converts into nitrate. 

You have to give this bacteria enough time to establish a decent sized colony to convert any ammonia, as shrimp sensitive to bad or polluted water.

Anything you may do will not really help these said bacteria establish, unless something like seeded filter material is used ( get a dirty sponge from a running filter).  This could cut time. But the longer you wait here, the more stable the environment for the shrimp.


----------



## jack-rythm (16 Oct 2012)

Ideal, I think I will just focus on planting.. care for my tank, and be patient. thanks for clarifying with a well understood answer fella 

Jack


----------



## James Marshall (16 Oct 2012)

Hi Jack

Its great to see another aquascape triptych   
My only critism is that i feel the tanks are a bit too close together to get maximum impact.
I did one back in 2010 for an art exhibition and used the golden mean 1:1.618 ratio to set the gap between the tanks
Please click on the links to have a look

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2011/show100.html

http://www.aqueousart.co.uk/index_files/Page525.htm

Cheers,
James


----------



## wazuck (16 Oct 2012)

James Marshall said:
			
		

> Hi Jack
> 
> Its great to see another aquascape triptych
> My only critism is that i feel the tanks are a bit too close together to get maximum impact.
> ...



 me and jack were talking about the gap when he was planning it but unfortunately there wasnt enough space to make them any bigger. I believe I remember seeing your tanks on YouTube James. Was a while ago now.


----------



## jack-rythm (16 Oct 2012)

Yeah, thanks. I actually don't have any more room at all. As for yours I did see yours on YouTube and personally thought in my own opinion that they were too far apart. You chose to have different themes in your tanks as I recall? I wanted to keep them as far apart as I could but keeping them fluid and responsive as one impact tank. I was aiming for 15cm gap but my lounge just would not allow it! Should of cut the sofa in half!   I spread them as far as I could so that's the best I could do fella. It's my first triptych so it's nice in a way to have the two differences   maybe next time I move I take that into Consideration   

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (16 Oct 2012)

Just had another look. Same theme. It's very pretty buddy. Very cool. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## James Marshall (16 Oct 2012)

Having looked at the pictures again i see you are at maximum gap what with the sofa. I remember now that i had mine set up right in the middle of the lounge floor, my girlfriend was not happy  .
As I said its great to see one again, they are extremely rare. Obviously they take more effort to maintain than a single tank, but they're definately worth it. I am really looking forward to seeing it grown in  .

I fully understand not having filters or CO2, as 3 externals and 3 pressurised CO2 kits would cost a small fortune.
I found dosing small quantities of carbomated drinking water was very useful, I think I dosed 1ml per 5litres.

Cheers,
James


----------



## jack-rythm (16 Oct 2012)

Ahh james that's excellent advice.. in what way does the carbonated water work? You have any more tips?  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (16 Oct 2012)

You think about 6ml per time? How frequent was this? They are 30cm cubes  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## James Marshall (17 Oct 2012)

Hi Jack

The carbonated water is a source of CO2, and a more natural way of providing it than liquid carbon / gluteralderhyde.
6ml per tank looks fine to me, and i would add it just before the lights are switched on. If you are able you could also dose the same again half way through the photo period.

The other thing I would suggest, for filterless tanks, are large regular water changes. As much as 80% every day especially in the early stages.

Cheers,
James


----------



## jack-rythm (17 Oct 2012)

Thanks James to start with. I am currently doing 50 percent a day and been doing that for 7 days. I am a very heavy reader of the walstad method so I think the beginning is absolute key. I will start to reduce the WC after 2 weeks down to every other day. I'm glad I have another triptych man on the case   I will go and buy some carbonated water today. I am not adding fauna till the 4th week so amount is not essential in my eyes.  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (20 Oct 2012)

Ok you lot... plant dealer came round a couple days ago and planted yesterday done my water change and a general clean to the tank.. Here is what I got..

pogostemon helferi, vivipara & parvula...






Close ups suggest that maybe the pogostemon was grown immersed? I know it came from the far east so not sure. but It looks great and Im pleased with the quality...





I drained the water prior to a 50% water change and begun planting.. I must say that the EBI 1-2mm plant/shrimp substrate is great for planting.. I have had no issues with planting as I did in my previous tank and as for scale in a small cube it does wonders. Here are some photos of the cubes after planting... Note that the 2 filters get switched around the tank for a couple hours after planting so clear the "light smog" from the tanks  tank has been cycling 7 days now and I have been adding 6ml of carbonated water daily, 15 mins before lights on.. now when I fertilise and and add my carbonated water I feel I have to stir this up by hand to allow for the substances to really travel around the tanks with no filtration.. Im worried about algae attacking my hairgrass but my water changes are so frequent this past week I cant see this happening just yet..





















I also managed to get the riccia pads finished early this week when they arrived and can already see shoots coming through... A worry I do have.. is that I had ordered two lots of riccia so I run the risk of maybe having patches of different riccia in different tanks.. I hope this isn't the case and if it is the case I hope they seem to blend and mould naturally with one another..

I do need to finish off the far left tank and get some more parvula and riccia dotted around the rocks to give it some natural life.. I didn't want to cloud the rock edges with parvula so decided to dot it in areas where I think would hold realism. Im planning on all the grass to get settled and not look so pencil like. so fingers crossed.
Cheers guys


----------



## tim (20 Oct 2012)

Looking really nice mate after a trim the grass will blend in a lot more have you got a pipette or syringe u could use it to target the carbonated water over the plants going to look really good grown in mate nice one


----------



## Ian Holdich (20 Oct 2012)

looking great Jack, well planned and thought out.


----------



## jack-rythm (20 Oct 2012)

cheers boys.. yeah I have a few syringes I use for my bearded dragons recovery I needed. So yeah. you think squirting above the flora areas will be adequate? Shall I trim the vivipara too? or just the parvula? what you suggest? I was worried about melt on the staurogyne but since the carbonated water and fertz and regular water change it seems to be getting better.. I also planted them at night so they had 14 hours of darkness before the lights came on. my plant dealer recommended I do this to avoid melt


----------



## tim (20 Oct 2012)

I would let the roots settle on the grasses then trim in a week or so mate or wait till they start to send out runners not used vivapara but my parvula and acularis comes back less pencil like after a trim comes back slowly though in my non co2 tanks


----------



## jack-rythm (20 Oct 2012)

umm thinking about it i need to check to see if its acularis or vivipara... cant quite remember! my memory is pretty shocking


----------



## SmallestFrog (22 Oct 2012)

Looking really good mate. Any idea what you want to go into the other two tanks?


----------



## jack-rythm (22 Oct 2012)

Im thinking keeping the same fauna, 15 bright red chilli rasboras in each. But shrimp wise I would like to mix it up. On ordering my super tiger shrimp and have been looking at black bee shrimp and crustal shrimp.. I have a few weeks left of cycling my tank through so guess I have time to plan. Riccia is breaking through now so end of the week I'll post some photos up  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (25 Oct 2012)

Thank you Ian.. I can finally post some decent photos...

Here is just a small update of how my triptych is coming on, I have attached some very nice weeping moss I recieved from AAB, to the dragon-stone I have in there. 

My eleocharis parvula and my pogostemon helferi in the background is growing nicely despite injecting with co2. happy at the min with how things are going. But Im ready for a flow problem anytime soon lol..



IMG_5783 edit by Jack Dicker, on Flickr

Here is an image of the whole set up to give you an idea of where the riccia will finally be grown..


IMG_5762edit by Jack Dicker, on Flickr


----------



## brodnig (25 Oct 2012)

Have always found the 'triptych' concept an interesting one, this though I feel is a particularly impressive example. I love the way the scape flows between the three tanks. Any one of these tanks would be a nice looking nano taken on their own, seeing the three together elevates the whole composition to a really high level IMO. 

Top work! Can't wait to see how it grows in...


----------



## jack-rythm (26 Oct 2012)

Thanks mate, all I'm waiting on is my tank to cycle. Another couple of weeks and I will feel more comfortable with putting fish and shrimp in etc. The advantage is I can have different fish and shrimp in each... although... this may make it too fussy.. I'm thinking chilli rasboras and tiger shrimp in the center and just shrimp in the two side tanks giving it more of a central display.


----------



## jack-rythm (4 Nov 2012)

Ok thought I would stick a few photos up of my Riccia breaking through. Not much else has been going on apart form constant maintainable work.. Water changes, cleans, cuttings etc. soon ordering my fish and shrimp. Just a time period where I have to focus of keeping the tank to a high quality and let it run it's course...









Going to aquatics live next weekend so I'll have a think about what route I wanna take with fish.. Still confident I wanna go with bright chilli rasboras. Feel it will really work with my cherry red walls in my lounge! These things need to be thought about!  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (7 Nov 2012)

after a clean out of all the very irrating debris that kept coming from the rocks and lack of flow I think I have just about got it clean again... I have had 3-4 weeks allowing the tank to mature and have been thinking ong and hard about this and have decided to install 3 external filters.. please do not think I failed as I beleive to fail something must go wrong.. nothing has gone wrong, not fundamentally anyway.. fluff and debris were ataching it self to the grass and it was just becoming dpressing so I have decided to get some external filters. Ordered now I need to be patient and wait. My jungle nano walstad is 4 months old and has the same conditioning as these 3 tanks only my junlge holds so much more maturity and cleanliness. there is no debris, there is no dirt, there is nothing unsightly about my jungle nano so I guess walstad only works a certain way. I always knew it would be tough to pull off an iwagumi walstad due to the less amounts of flora situated in the tanks.. on this note the waters are clear the gravels are lean there is no sign of algae whatsoever so put it down to flow. I had thought about getting a few small water pumps and pushing them to the bottom but I dont want anything in my tank, this was the main reason I was going walstad and I wouldnt want to throw that away on the basis I need flow circulation. I picked out an ld filter I had laying around so have trown it in the cetral tank with the pogostemon helferi as I thought that would need it the most if any needed it at all. for those who wish to try walstad I would like to say if I had gone with riccia fluitans all over the bottom and got rid of the grasses all together I think there would be no issue at all. I would put money on it. the fact is the grass needs movement through it otherwise the debris etc just clings to the spindles.. 

Here are some recent photos of my riccia pearling.. I know I have posted this above but I have never seen it so bubbly in any tank I have had.. especially with no flow or co2  I have also uploaded a photo oh my tall hair grass swirling round the main featured rock. looks pretty cool...


2012-11-07 17.04.02edit by Jack Dicker, on Flickr


2012-11-07 16.57.56edit by Jack Dicker, on Flickr


2012-11-07 16.57.33edit by Jack Dicker, on Flickr

any comments would be good


----------



## jimwalsh (8 Nov 2012)

really like these 

the composition flowing between the three tanks is superb. 

a different colour of fish in each tank would look awesome


----------



## jack-rythm (8 Nov 2012)

Yeah fish is still a big questionable area.. Grey should I say.. I was thinking blue neon endlers with blue tiger shrimp in one. Red Chilli rasboras and red cherry shrimp in one and another match of shrimp and fish in another.. Still unsure.. Want it to flow through in each so it's hard. I would love to mix things up but I don't want to make them seem separate. I'm still unsure so just focusing on the overall setting first.   cheers for the comments Mate..

Jack

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manrock (8 Nov 2012)

That Ricca pearling is bloody amazing for that set-up Jack. Outstanding! I was just about to try a dwarf hairgrass carpet in one of my classes Walstad bowls so really interested in your comments. What about putting an air pump in just to get the water moving a bit? Do you think that might work for a small bowl or just blow all the CO2 away? I don't have any Ricca but do have quite a bit of DH so your thoughts would be appreciated.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## jack-rythm (9 Nov 2012)

I would say from experience from many walstads,that air pumps do indeed force co2 out of the water column. What I can recommend that will work for your grass is a very very small water pump. U can buy these on Ebay for less than 5 quid.  It's a shame I'm so obsessed with the cleanliness of my tank otherwise I would remove the grass and fill with Riccia. My two 30 percent water changes a week allow for the water to stay clean but going down this route has affects. I think it's important for people to know that it works and works well but can not imitate a fast flowing tank. I think adding a water pump would not change the fact it's walstad in any way. After all the plants are the best filters u can buy. The begging of the walstad cycle is the most painstaking as things have not yet developed and progressed. This has been a battle but keeping on top is fine. I think u will be fine if u follow the steps etc. avoid air pumps if u have fast growing pumps. Water flow and plants is enough to build oxygen for the fish   please do let me know your plans as I think it would be great for other walstad users to start commenting. Although I have ordered filters for these tanks I have 2 other tanks that are walstad, one being the jungle tank that is working amazingly well. I change it's water now once a month and clarity and cleanliness is superb. So it does work. It absolutely does  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (12 Nov 2012)

Another update then I guess.. 

Its monday today so this weekend I have been at Aquatics Live seeing the people who know best.. saw some absolutely stunning scapes.. Also received a sh*t load of free plants and wood which Im incredibly thankful for.. if it wasn't for this I wouldn't be updating so soon, but managed to get so much pogostemon helferi and cuba and rotala I had to get it into my tank. The cuba may not last too long so I guess if anyone wants it then PM me. but Ill see. Im dosing well and adding carbonated water so i thought hey lets give it a whirl!

This was my overall fav.. it gave me so much inspiration, that day I cut my own 900x200x300mm optiwhite glass tank and packaged it ready to build as a next project 


P1040378 by Jack Dicker, on Flickr

This is what I managed to salvage from Graeme (one of the UKAPS competitors) 


20121112_095325 by Jack Dicker, on Flickr

after planting and allowing time to settle I took some quick snaps.. here are the two tanks I managed to plant.. the tank on the far right is in the middle of a re-scape as the riccia I bought off ebay was so bad I decided I had to re order and re plant.. a photo of the whole set up will go up soon..


20121112_113159 by Jack Dicker, on Flickr


20121112_113212 by Jack Dicker, on Flickr


20121112_113223 by Jack Dicker, on Flickr

I think after seeing so many brilliant tanks not giving the praise they need to due bad camera quality I have decided to buy the mrs an SLR for xmas..


----------



## Lindy (13 Nov 2012)

They are looking really green and lush. I know what you mean about photos not doing justice, I'm hoping my husband will buy a better camera soon...


----------



## jack-rythm (13 Nov 2012)

Yeah it really is annoying.. the only way I can get it looking good is if i photoshop it and try and play with the colours etc. only this is a painstakingly long process and the mrs keeps going on at me to get her a camera for xmas so.... I guess I will.. for her that is..


----------



## tim (13 Nov 2012)

Pics don't look bad at all mate tanks are coming along nicely what fish do you have in the middle one ? Will have a small amount of that peacock moss after the weekend mate if your still after some


----------



## jack-rythm (13 Nov 2012)

Ahh mate it would be good to experiment with for definite. In the middle tank I have some tiger endlers.. very very cool black and yellow tiger stripped formation. seem to be breeding quite fast so they are working nicely whilst the tanks mature. when the next breed comes I can ship the new lot into another tank. money has come to a grinding halt so need to try and think of other means. The tiger endlers seem to work nicely though 

what sort of money are you after for the peacock moss? If you lived close I could offer you some tiger endlers!


----------



## jack-rythm (13 Nov 2012)

Oh and I have 1 rummy nose tetra and one danio... cant seem to get rid of them so they have to live somewhere! lol


----------



## tim (13 Nov 2012)

No money mate its only going to be a small amount from trimming my nano pay it forward when u grow it pm your address ill post it when it's trimmed mate tiger endlers I have and Japan blues cool little fish


----------



## jack-rythm (13 Nov 2012)

japanese blues sound cool. my friend is breeding blue neon endlers so expecting a few of those soon too. thanks for the free moss buddy. Ill definitely pay it forward  ill PM you my adress mate.

Cheers tim


----------



## hydrophyte (14 Nov 2012)

These are really cool little setups!

I admire your ability to grow plants so well in nano tanks; I can never maintain conditions stable enough unless I have more water volume.


----------



## jack-rythm (14 Nov 2012)

Thanks hydrophyte..

I guess my trick is just constant maintenance... 2 w/c's a week of 30-40% and a stable fertz dosage system. BUT I hve had to reduce lighting as Im getting green specs on my dragonstone.. I have disconnected a bulb and done a 90% w/c as well as reduced the lighting down to 6 hours. I hope I can do this for a week or so whilst I clean my rocks using a toothbrush! I have got the third tank filled and planted now so Ill get a few photos up of the whole set up shortly.. 

Jack


----------



## jack-rythm (15 Nov 2012)

Here u go...






Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Derek Tweedie (15 Nov 2012)

The carbonated water has got me interested in trying it. But got a question about. Does it get put in while its fizzy or do you wait for it to go flat? Sorry for the if this sounds noobish just want to check to make sure I do it properly.


----------



## jack-rythm (15 Nov 2012)

Never really though about it like that... 

if it goes flat then the carbonated water is no longer carbonated, so fizzy water is the best as it still holds the full co2 element. If flat it would just be flat water.. (this is my assumption) For a larger aquarium I would suggest it would be a waste of time and fizzy water lol but for nano tanks I think its a good idea. That along with excel works just fine. you do how ever need to buy fresh bottles before you have even used it all. the more you open the bottle the less carbonated the water is.. so I buy small bottles so it lasts longer.. if that make sense? I assume what im saying is correct and that when the fizz is gone so is the carbonation.. it sounds like common sense but now you have made me question myself! lol... can anyone clarify? A technique I use is to replace the bottle once half full so that you get a constant level of accuracy.. i said 6ml every day but as the bottle declines in carbonation I increase the dosage..

hope that helps.

Jack


----------



## jack-rythm (18 Nov 2012)

To Tim! I tried emailing you about the peacock moss but doesn't work! I'm still really interested if you have the trimmings?

Jack  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tim (18 Nov 2012)

sent an email back to you mate will post them tomorrow


----------



## jack-rythm (18 Nov 2012)

Your a gem Tim. Thanks so much bud. Let me know if u ever need anything Mate.



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dan Walter (20 Nov 2012)

Looking good JR.  Really great concept. Keep them pics coming.


----------



## jack-rythm (20 Nov 2012)

Here you go dan   took this yesterday..





Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SmallestFrog (28 Nov 2012)

Looking good!

How are you finding the hang-on filters? Are they the EasyAqua ones? Got a nano on the way myself, so considering them as an option in lieu of a canister filter.


----------



## jack-rythm (28 Nov 2012)

IMO get the external canisters. My hang on filters are solely there whilst I save up for enough for 3 externals. The hang on filters are great, mine were 10 quid each from all pond solutions and work perfectly. But I would rather an external for aesthetic purposes as well as the fact they distribute water flow more efficiently. I notice with hang ons its hard to get flow completely round the tank. But they are great if you don't have such big hard scape blocking the flow like my middle tank.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Nov 2012)

Eheim Liberties are great HOB's with good adjustable flow as they direct the flow from the unit forwards rather than down like the £10 ones. still cheap too.... £23 each


----------



## jack-rythm (28 Nov 2012)

nice, yeah I can imagine their a lot better. I went for these as I knew it would only be 6-8 weeks and then I could get my eheims 2215's under my cabinet. managed to get 2 for 70 quid so just need another one now!! 3x 13mm lily pipes all ordered to so should have them set up in the new year. Managed to get my 20 cherry shrimp through the post today for 20 quid including postage so pretty happy. now just need my black bee shrimp and my blue tiger shrimp


----------



## jack-rythm (30 Nov 2012)

FTO TIM.. Thanks tim! peacock moss finally came and have doused my dragon rock in the far right tank with the moss.. hoping to bush up well for my black bee's, ill try get a picture of it up today.. and then in a couple of weeks when it begins to take. Cheers for your patience with the postal services.. I sent out some riccia for LANCSRICK and he still has not received it.. over a week now.. anyway. Pictures will be coming up soon!


----------



## tim (30 Nov 2012)

That's all good mate


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Dec 2012)

I'm very happy to say that my staurogyne repens and Cuba are doing surprisingly well! Really was not expecting this from a non co2 tank. I got both from AL and planted it that weekend.. To this day things seen to be great   my Cuba is growing and my staurogyne has settled   I think now for holiday reasons fauna will have to wait till after xmas. !  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tim (24 Dec 2012)

Any new pics mate glad things are going well


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Dec 2012)

well im holding out on pics tim!! its xmas day tomo if you didn't know!  so the mrs gets her brand new Nikon D3100 from santa so ill wait till this week and get some decent shots! your peacock moss has just begun to start shooting now so after a few weeks of trimming i think it will look wicked in there.. have three nanos you ultimately have one that is not as good as the other two.. I guess this is the learning curve after all. But once your mos has grown in things should be filling out too.. I was thinking about getting some bushes of rotala in at the backs of the tanks instead of the tall hair grass.. Im loving the bright green over hangs of the grass but it really is a pain as my carpet is riccia and needs to be trimmed every week and gets caught behind the grass.. and not to mention the small black bud tips im getting from the grass?? this is where the bright green new shoots come from, but still not the style im after. I gave it a shot, I like it a lot but think i may move onto something a little more bushy and easier to work with.


----------



## tim (24 Dec 2012)

Fair enough mate jeez didn't know its Xmas day tomorrow  just kidding mate rotala is nice micranthemum umbrosum is easy and will become quite bushy too mate have a good one jack


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Dec 2012)

cool, ill check it that out mate. Merry christmas tim, cheers for your assistance through this rocky road


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Dec 2012)

just for the record what sort of requirement does micranthemum umbrosum need?


----------



## tim (24 Dec 2012)

not fussy at all IMO mate ive found it grows well low tech and recovers quickly after trimming


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Dec 2012)

sweet nice one tim. I just found some on ebay so Ill give it ago mate. will get photos up this week.


----------



## jack-rythm (31 Dec 2012)

Here is a quick image of the whole scape, Im waiting for a sunny day to get some good light !!!


DSC_0313 Jack Dicker


----------



## tim (31 Dec 2012)

Looking nice mate you do know you may have a fairly long wait for a sunny day in England though  tanks are looking very healthy mate good job


----------



## jack-rythm (31 Dec 2012)

Ha yea your probably right lol.. Getting new fish this week 3 months later!! Lol


----------



## jack-rythm (31 Dec 2012)

Updated photos finally...

DSC_03012.EDIT Jack Dicker


DSC_0302 Jack Dicker

And finally my Cuba...

DSC_0327.EDIT[/url[url=http://www.flickr.com/people/jackdicker/]Jack Dicker
DSC_0067[/url
Jack Dicker[/url]


----------



## tim (31 Dec 2012)

Nice mate like the black and white image Cuba looking very healthy considering no co2 nice one mate


----------



## jack-rythm (31 Dec 2012)

As for fish.. I want the same type of fish to flow through all three tanks.. I have debated getting different species and decided against it. I was possibly thinking fish in the outside tanks and shrimp n the centre, so realistically I would want the same fish in each of the side tanks. I don't want to unbalance the tanks to much with different sized fish... So far I have thought abut 2 types.. here they are...

Black Widow Tetra...

black-widow-tetra-3cm--408-pJack Dicker

Boraras brigittae...

Boraras-brigittae-3Jack Dicker

Any suggestions would be great.. What do you think about the black widow tetra's? I think there pretty unusual..


----------



## jack-rythm (31 Dec 2012)

tim said:


> Nice mate like the black and white image Cuba looking very healthy considering no co2 nice one mate


 
Yeah right! just been maintaining the tank to the best of my ability  Very happy I can grow this in the tank with no injected co2.. I wanted to steer clear due to costs.. running three tanks from one cylinder or 3 tanks with separate cylinders spelt H.E.A.D.A.C.H.E

:LOL:


----------



## tim (31 Dec 2012)

I'd say the black widows would be too big for those tanks maybe ember tetras boraras species would be ok like to be in groups google exclamation point rasbora


----------



## jack-rythm (31 Dec 2012)

Maybe your right about the black widow's mate... just been reading about the group sizes... Maybe ill go for those in my next 100x200x300mm shallow tank..

My friend has these silver tipped tetra's... these look pretty cool and there reasonably small too...

hasemania_nana_3Jack Dicker

or the ember tetras are very nice if you can get a nice vibrant ember..
Tetra_Ember_Tetra[/url
[url=http://www.flickr.com/people/jackdicker/]Jack Dicker[/url]


----------



## tim (31 Dec 2012)

I think tetras like a lot of swimming space mate have a look at sparkling gouramis not good with shrimp though or maybe Pygmy corries these guys are cool IMO swim mid level a lot celestial pearl danio or danio erythromicron could be possible I'm no expert mind


----------



## jack-rythm (31 Dec 2012)

Yeah I had Danios but they got to big.. maybe the celestial dont.. Ill have a think. Cheers for the advice mate. I know chilli rasobras will be fine.. they were my original decision but got put off because I have no heating in my tanks. My tanks are stable at around 20-21 degrees but not too sure.. I want to be sure on what I get so maybe have a little more time to have a think. In the mean time ill get up some photos of the 3 sets of 13mm lily pipes I got from the Mrs for xmas  got these at 18 quid per set from malaysia... I know what your thinking, I was thinking the same. Until they arrived.

Jack


----------



## tim (31 Dec 2012)

Both those danios stay smaller mate but they both eat shrimplets IME look forward too seeing the Lilly pipes I've always used acrylic because I'm tight


----------



## Ady34 (31 Dec 2012)

Hi Jack, 
looking absolutely fantastic, a real landscape especially with the blue/white backgrounds 
my personal preference for fish would be the boraras brigittae, simply due to size. To keep the scale I'd go for the nano fish as black widows get a few inches long and are deep bodied too so look huge when matured!
great triptych set up mate.
cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## jack-rythm (31 Dec 2012)

Ady34 said:


> Hi Jack, looking absolutely fantastic, a real landscape especially with the blue/white backgrounds my personal preference for fish would be the boraras brigittae, simply due to size. To keep the scale I'd go for the nano fish as black widows get a few inches long and are deep bodied too so look huge when matured! great triptych set up mate. cheerio, Ady.


 
Kind words Ady, thanks a lot. I think im done on the fish front. From day one my ideal fish were the rasobras so I think Ill bite the bullet and go with my first choice.. your right with keeping the proportions to scale.. This after all is my main priority.

photos will be up soon. been a very busy new year indeed


----------



## jack-rythm (1 Jan 2013)

Finally got round to taking a photo of my 3 sets of lily pipes @ 13mm..


DSC_0315Jack Dicker


DSC_0320Jack Dicker


----------



## jack-rythm (2 Jan 2013)

Close up image of the vescularia ferriei.. 


DSC_0350.EDIT[/url[url=http://www.flickr.com/people/jackdicker/]Jack Dicker


Still trying to track down one final eheim 2213 if anyone knows of any for sale?


 [/url]


----------



## tim (2 Jan 2013)

Weeping moss looks good mate how did you attach it to the rock ?


----------



## jack-rythm (2 Jan 2013)

I just pushed it into the cracks of the dragon stone mate, then as it grows more I push it into more cracks, it seems to hold quite well.. My aim is to completely cover the top of the rock


----------



## tim (2 Jan 2013)

Cool looks good mate scape seems to be coming along very nicely mate good job


----------



## jack-rythm (2 Jan 2013)

I have been thinking about the far right tank. I feel its not up to the standard as the other two so need to do something to change this.. I was thinking a smaller Dragon stone piece pushed into the corner facing away from the tank, so coming out of the soil leaning to the right.. Either this or wood.. My issue with wood is I have no wood in either of the other tanks so feel this may unbalance the scape.. I want to keep it iwagumi style too.. so nothing to drastic. The more I look at the three tanks the more im sure I need to do something with the right hand tank...

anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Arana (2 Jan 2013)

Just been catching up with this journal, very nice work inded, well done


----------



## Little-AL (2 Jan 2013)

Love the effect of the three tanks together! They do work well when you stand back and look! 

I definitely agree with the suggestion of Celestial Pearl Danios - they stay small and would suit your setup really well! Maybe do different shrimp in each tank then? ie. RCS in one, Yellow in another and Black Crystals in the third?


----------



## jack-rythm (2 Jan 2013)

Little-AL said:


> Love the effect of the three tanks together! They do work well when you stand back and look!


 
Yeah my shrimp choice has been chosen already, Im going for tigers, black bee's and sakura's. Thanks for your comment 




Arana said:


> Just been catching up with this journal, very nice work inded, well done


 
Thanx a lot Mark mate. its only just beginning to come along now


----------



## hotweldfire (12 Jan 2013)

CPDs are pretty accomplished shrimplet hunters IME. So much so I moved them out of my nano into a larger tank. I have brigittae in there now and they're doing very well with bright colours without any heating.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jack-rythm (12 Jan 2013)

hotweldfire said:


> CPDs are pretty accomplished shrimplet hunters IME. So much so I moved them out of my nano into a larger tank. I have brigittae in there now and they're doing very well with bright colours without any heating.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Thanks for the advice Mate, good to know they are happy with no heater   I went to the forest in Cornwall over xmas and got myself some sphagnum moss so was thinking about trying that out some how, start it in a wabi kusa or something   chilli rasboras are definitely my choice then. 

Thanks  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nayr88 (13 Jan 2013)

Looking really good mate. Glassware will suit well too.

I love CPD and was considering until I read that previous post


----------



## jack-rythm (13 Jan 2013)

nayr88 said:


> Looking really good mate. Glassware will suit well too.
> 
> I love CPD and was considering until I read that previous post


Yes Mate such a disappointment.. I will bare these in mind next time, for sure. I'm just waiting on one last eheim and then the journal will be back in action.. Been a bit of a dry spot recently due to xmas and deadlines etc. feel like three filters with everything they need including media, glassware, clear piping, clips etc all needs to be times by 3! So this is by far the biggest task of the project.   once that's done I can focus on the actual tanks a bit more  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (13 Jan 2013)

TIM...



jack-rythm said:


> just for the record what sort of requirement does micranthemum umbrosum need?


 can I grow this emmersed pal?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (13 Jan 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Hi Jack,
> looking absolutely fantastic, a real landscape especially with the blue/white backgrounds
> my personal preference for fish would be the boraras brigittae, simply due to size. To keep the scale I'd go for the nano fish as black widows get a few inches long and are deep bodied too so look huge when matured!
> great triptych set up mate.
> ...


Sorry for the late reply ady, the blue and white background is actually just frosted white film I get for my custom builds, the blue ish lighting comes from the light unit you see   I know people are not to keen on blue lights but I really do like it next to a nice bright white tube, so it works well. I can completely control my lighting so can switch different tubes on at different times  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hotweldfire (13 Jan 2013)

Just to clarify, CPDs are not of the same ilk as sparkling gouramis who will destroy your shrimp colony. I am keeping them with sakuras now in a bigger tank. They're just more effective at keeping the population in check than the chilis. Don't think they'd go for an adult. I also found them very skittish in my P@H cube but they seem much more extrovert in my 125 litre. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (13 Jan 2013)

Yeah I think you are right about them needing more space. I wouldn't want such a small colony so I think I'll wait to use them in mynext project !  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hydrophyte (13 Jan 2013)

I look forward to seeing more photo updates. This setup was looking great a couple of weeks ago.



jack-rythm said:


> DSC_0313 Jack Dicker


----------



## tim (13 Jan 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> TIM...
> 
> 
> can I grow this emmersed pal?
> ...


Not sure on that mate not tried much in the way of emmersed planting just some hairgrass and hc on a windowsill only one way to find out dude


----------



## jack-rythm (14 Jan 2013)

ok thought I would just share the left hand side tank... Im loving the growth of the pogostemon helferi and its looking so bushy and lush. I knew this was going to be a winner plant when I planted it although I suffered a little melt to begin with.. (can someone identify what sort of echinodorus is in the far right at the back please)

DSC_0024 (2)Jack Dicker

Here is another photo of my HC 'cuba' pearling in its glory  (sorry about the photo.. it really is hard taking a photo of a fish tank lol.

DSC_0023 (2)Jack Dicker

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## flygja (14 Jan 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> DSC_0024 (2)Jack Dicker


 
What a superb shot! It feels like oil palm trees next to a grassland, which is pretty common where I'm from.


----------



## jack-rythm (14 Jan 2013)

flygja said:


> What a superb shot! It feels like oil palm trees next to a grassland, which is pretty common where I'm from.


Sounds like you come from a place far superior of plymouth in the UK 

Thanks


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Jan 2013)

flygja said:


> What a superb shot! It feels like oil palm trees next to a grassland, which is pretty common where I'm from.


Agreed, coming along nicely indeed  congrats


----------



## jack-rythm (14 Jan 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Agreed, coming along nicely indeed  congrats


Kind words mate, means a lot. Eheims will be in by Friday   CANT WAIT!

Cheers! Jack


----------



## dean (14 Jan 2013)

have you put fish in yet?
whats ferts are you using?
brilliant, you should be proud of your achievements with these


----------



## jack-rythm (15 Jan 2013)

dean said:


> have you put fish in yet?


No, not as such, I mean I have used some guppy fry and a couple of odd fish that I put in to start the cycle, but not actually got fish yet... Im getting my eheims this week so want t ofocus on setting them up first then looking into getting the chilli rasboras..



dean said:


> whats ferts are you using?


I dose rarely if im honest, I went through a stage of overdosing NPK and liquid carbon to get the plants grown in, now I hold off and do NPK dosing 6ml a week with excel 6ml a week. (on different days). My NPK mix is called macro lush mix, its from eBay, you buy powder form and make up into liquid. you get about 1ltr out of it which lasts me ages. and its only £6.00. I also dose carbonate water but this is also rare. I only try to dose when I see deficiencies, I know people think it is fluctuating levels but it seems to be going ok for me so far..




dean said:


> brilliant, you should be proud of your achievements with these


Thanks a lot dean, very kind of you


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (15 Jan 2013)

Good job for getting your HC to pearl with using fizzy water and LC must be something in the stuff was thinking of giving it a try in a 20L nano new set up?Could you give me your view on how i should do it?cheers mark ps sorry for the bad manners asking a Q on your journal page!


----------



## jack-rythm (15 Jan 2013)

MARKCOUSINS said:


> Good job for getting your HC to pearl with using fizzy water and LC must be something in the stuff was thinking of giving it a try in a 20L nano new set up?Could you give me your view on how i should do it?cheers mark ps sorry for the bad manners asking a Q on your journal page!


 
No worries mate, if im honest Im not no 100% sure why I have have great success with my cuba or my pogostemon helferi for that mater.. The carbonated water has definitely played a part in that, I can see clearly the improvements from when I wasn't using it.. But then how do I know that it wasn't just a case of my tank not being cycled enough.. I guess I dont. This is why its so important that when giving advice people take into consideration the fact that EVERY tank is different.. If you have shrimp forget the LC on such a small tank, you will wipe out your colony like i did  as for carbonated water, I recommend this with small tanks but not big, I dont think it would have any effect on a big tank because it would fluctuate to much between dosages.. but yours sounds ideal  I can give you my Maintenance plan and you can check it out but it is for my tank specifications, my methods that I have tried and failed and finally found one that works  This is my demanding week (so if I see a deficiency this is what I usually do) otherwise I leave it. What I try to keep up with is the carbonated water so its consistant... but my memory is pretty bad. Lets assume I have a good memory 

Monday- 2ml LC (flourish excel is what I use), 6ml of carbonated water (used by syringe so I can force it out to create bubbles, not just pour it in)
Tuesday- 6ml NPK (lacro lush mix) 6ml of carbonated water (used by syringe so I can force it out to create bubbles, not just pour it in)
Wednesday- 35% water change, 6ml of carbonated water (used by syringe so I can force it out to create bubbles, not just pour it in)
Thursday-2ml LC (flourish excel is what I use), 6ml of carbonated water (used by syringe so I can force it out to create bubbles, not just pour it in)
Friday-6ml NPK (lacro lush mix) 6ml of carbonated water (used by syringe so I can force it out to create bubbles, not just pour it in)
Saturday-60% water change, 6ml of carbonated water (used by syringe so I can force it out to create bubbles, not just pour it in)
Sunday- Nothing, 6ml of carbonated water (used by syringe so I can force it out to create bubbles, not just pour it in)

(I do have other bottles of fertz like Phosphorous, iron etc but there is no regime for these, its more of a case of if I see something it needs I add) This is rare, although do try to do all bottles once a month or so.. (whether this helps who knows.. it should do). Im not a scientist!

I would advise if you take on the carbonated water method stick to it. dont do it two days and then forget to do it another.. although I have done this just not on a frequent basis.

JAck


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (15 Jan 2013)

Thanks a lot Jack for the infomation very kind mate keep up the good work on your tanks,any rough idea when you are going to add livestock?cheers mark


----------



## jack-rythm (15 Jan 2013)

Soon as my filters are up and running   cheers again

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tim (15 Jan 2013)

Tanks are looking good mate you gonna stick a full tank shot up of the three of them soon mate


----------



## jack-rythm (15 Jan 2013)

tim said:


> Tanks are looking good mate you gonna stick a full tank shot up of the three of them soon mate


Sure will Mate, I'm trying to hold off on the photos till my glassware is all in, then I'll get some up  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dean (15 Jan 2013)

Suppose your existing filters will up for grabs soon?
Have you thought about a species of pencil fish or harlequins


----------



## jack-rythm (15 Jan 2013)

dean said:


> Suppose your existing filters will up for grabs soon?


Yes mate, I will make a sale thread now actually  and I have thought about harlequins but im dead set on rasboras for all three  just managed to get some red/pink ramshorn snails too


----------



## dean (15 Jan 2013)

Must of missed your ramshorn post as I'm sure I have them in the pond - sorry


----------



## jack-rythm (16 Jan 2013)

LINDY.. thanks for the mini pelia.. I will be trying this out in my middle tank just to the right where I removed some of my cuba for my wabi-kusa.. Here is a photo of the mini pelia.. hopefully it will grow and get bigger  never had mini pelia as I have never been able to get hold of it for a good price, luckily it was free! paying it forward really is great. everyone on here should do it 


2013-01-16 10.09.51Jack Dicker

im thinking about sticking it in that little gap there too the right... What you think?


2013-01-16 10.31.32Jack Dicker


----------



## jack-rythm (16 Jan 2013)

this is the far right tank... as the people that have read my journal know I have never been to happy with it... now its time for a drastic change.. I need something to give it abit of life.. I dont want a huge bit of wood as this will destroy the iwagumi proportion... I was thinking a nice sized rock covered in weeping moss pushed right up into the far right corner, again like the central tank but covered completely.. any opinions would be great.. When you ave three you always have a bad egg.. thats what my mum said to me and my two brothers when we were kids anyway lol


2013-01-16 10.46.56Jack Dicker


----------



## jack-rythm (16 Jan 2013)

Here are the first photos of my lily pipes all hosed up and ready to go on my filter, all im waiting for is the alfa grog which should come today or tomo 


2013-01-16 12.38.30Jack Dicker


2013-01-16 12.38.55Jack Dicker


2013-01-16 12.39.17Jack Dicker


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (16 Jan 2013)

Like it lots mate coming on great good thing about nano tanks don't need the removal van when you want to change something!Thanks for the carbonated water info putting it into practice will see what happens.Cheers mark


----------



## jack-rythm (16 Jan 2013)

No worries mate, the triptych has pro's and cons, although its a great project, it really is a project.. for the money I have spent I could have a very decent high tech tank with easy by now. its the time and effort that needs to go into them you see.. but saying that I wouldnt change from having anything else yet. I feel its only just begun  (cutting that riccia is insane lol)


----------



## Lindy (17 Jan 2013)

Hi


> LINDY.. thanks for the mini pelia.. I will be trying this out in my middle tank just to the right where I removed some of my cuba for my wabi-kusa.. Here is a photo of the mini pelia.. hopefully it will grow and get bigger  never had mini pelia as I have never been able to get hold of it for a good price, luckily it was free! paying it forward really is great. everyone on here should do it


I tie my pelia on with jewelry making clear nylon thread and grow it on mesh and lava rock. It doesn't look nice in its individual fronds but looks great as a clump or mat. Just don't make the layer thick that you tie on or it will die underneath. to trim I just pull bits off with tweezers so you don't get loads of bits floating around. Just be careful when pulling bits off as it's quite brittle and big chunks can break away. It looks especialy nice tied to wood as it looks like tree canopy.


----------



## jack-rythm (17 Jan 2013)

Thanks Lindy, it's in my tank now, photos will follow tomo  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (18 Jan 2013)

UPDATE of spec in *bold*, as you all know originally this triptych was a walstad experiment, I had fun with this but reached my limits so decided to get flow invoved.. here is my update of spec..

*Set up:*
Tanks: Self built 30cm 6mm cubed optiwhite tanks, with White smoked film to the back panes. These were the VERY first optiwhite tanks I ever made so as a professional I kept them for myself and labelled them as practice tanks. Everyone has to begin somewhere right?
*Lighting: 100cm Boyu, 2x 21w T5's & 1x 21w blue marine T5. (one bulb is currently taken out for my low-tech design) UPDATE ON MY LIGHTING - NOW I only use 1x 24w t5 tube for a 7hr photo period for the whole of the triptych ( get the blue on when im feeling 'party time'*
Filtration: 3x Eheim 2213's with 13mm glassware lily pipes all with clear tubing and single taps.
Heating: None
Substrate: 9l ADA Amazonia Aquasoil, 5l EBI Gold shrimp substrate capped on top of ADA. Pulp from filters around the house.
Hardscape: Dragon stone
*Flora: riccia fluitans (from bene), Pogostemon helferi (Donated extremely generously by one of te contestants of AL) & eleocharis parvula, bacopa, peacock moss (from Tim), weeping moss, mini pelia (from Lindy)*
Fauna: None as of yet, although shall be ordering chilli rasboras (a few random fish to get started with)
*Cabinet: Self built and painted to suit surrounding (black metal) Moved cabinet under the tele so now I have something to watch when the mrs is watching x-factor...*


----------



## jack-rythm (20 Jan 2013)

VIDEO UPDATE,

I have decided to make a video on my phone so nothing great! Thought I would do this so you could see the tanks working together to form the 'triptych' feel.. I have been doing some planning regarding the far right tank so my ideas and photos will be following this week.. Im thinking having a corner feature to balance out the tanks overall.. Anyway, let me know what you think of the video. Happy to recieve advice, tips and opinions as alway

PS. after watching this back myself, I have realised how important it is I get off my backside and get some fish!


----------



## tim (20 Jan 2013)

Nice little vid that mate pretty amazing growth from the Cuba I have to say though did you watch the vid back cause you got fish in all 3 tanks mate lol


----------



## jack-rythm (20 Jan 2013)

tim said:


> Nice little vid that mate pretty amazing growth from the Cuba I have to say though did you watch the vid back cause you got fish in all 3 tanks mate lol


haha! yes i know I have 5 fish overall, spread across the tanks, I have had these for about 2 years so cant really bring myself to get rid of them! lol I meant my rasboras!


----------



## StevenA (21 Jan 2013)

Just read the whole thread Jack, love the progression of these tanks, they look fab mate. Just found that fert on eBay too  Just setting up another nano myself and I like the idea of the carbonated water, think I'll try that. This thread has given me so many ideas!


----------



## jack-rythm (21 Jan 2013)

Tourney said:


> Just read the whole thread Jack, love the progression of these tanks, they look fab mate. Just found that fert on eBay too  Just setting up another nano myself and I like the idea of the carbonated water, think I'll try that. This thread has given me so many ideas!


So pleased Mate, great to hear people are liking my journal. I'm happy  my third tank is doing so well. There are specific things that I'm happy with and proud that I have accomplished. Growth of Cuba and Pogostemon for example, and the conditions of my dragon stone is immaculate (not at first) so overall pleased. But having three really does cost a lot.. I just had to fork out for 3 filtration set ups.. At least it means when I sell I have some cash to do a nice big project   ONE TANK project lol.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (21 Jan 2013)

Problem... It seems that one of my filters is not as powerful as the other, I am getting film layer on the surface of the water column and there spears to be no movement on the top. All my filters are eheims with the same piping and same lily pipe set ups so why is one less powerful than the other.. How can I stop this from becoming a major issue with flow?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Jan 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> Problem... It seems that one of my filters is not as powerful as the other, I am getting film layer on the surface of the water column and there spears to be no movement on the top. All my filters are eheims with the same piping and same lily pipe set ups so why is one less powerful than the other.. How can I stop this from becoming a major issue with flow?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2




Could be down to having slightly more media in the low flow one? Could be slightly dirtier, could be the impeller is not as lubricated as the other two. 

Either way, it'll have plenty in it to run a 30 cube!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Jan 2013)

Also jack, dont feel like you have to have it rammed to the hilt with media. Your bioload is virtually none existent compared to other setups on here. 

Take a handful of media out, it boosts the flow loads. I did it with my 2078. But rather about 6 handfuls out of the eheim substrat pro  and the eheim flat square type. 

Flow improved dramatically, even though the 6 handfuls was only about 1/6th of the tray. I left the other 5/6ths.


----------



## jack-rythm (21 Jan 2013)

Whitey89 said:


> Also jack, dont feel like you have to have it rammed to the hilt with media. Your bioload is virtually none existent compared to other setups on here.
> 
> Take a handful of media out, it boosts the flow loads. I did it with my 2078. But rather about 6 handfuls out of the eheim substrat pro  and the eheim flat square type.
> 
> Flow improved dramatically, even though the 6 handfuls was only about 1/6th of the tray. I left the other 5/6ths.


Thanks Mate but the filter isn't even half full.. I didn't fill it because as u said my bioload is a lot lower.. I'll take a photo tomo but all filters are just under half way with ceramic rings and alfagrog.. It's a shame because it must be something with the filter as the flow truly is bad. My HOB filters were more powerful, that's how bad the 2213 output is.. Any ideas?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ian Holdich (21 Jan 2013)

Nice video jack, looks really healthy, nicely scaped, you couldn't really ask for more!


----------



## jack-rythm (21 Jan 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Nice video jack, looks really healthy, nicely scaped, you couldn't really ask for more!


Thanks Ian Mate, means a lot. Nice one   just filter issues now  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ady34 (22 Jan 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> Thanks Ian Mate, means a lot. Nice one   just filter issues now
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


There's always something!
You had it to bits to check all parts present and correct and not compromised?
No kinks/blockages in pipe work or air locks?
If all looks well just get onto the supplier, I'm sure they will sort it......inconvenient I know.....


----------



## nayr88 (22 Jan 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Nice video jack, looks really healthy, nicely scaped, you couldn't really ask for more!



2nd that. 

Cracking piece of art you've created jack  shame about the filter issues mate, all sent to test us though, hope you work it out.

What is this alfagrog?? Sounds funky


----------



## jack-rythm (22 Jan 2013)

nayr88 said:


> 2nd that.
> 
> Cracking piece of art you've created jack  shame about the filter issues mate, all sent to test us though, hope you work it out.
> 
> What is this alfagrog?? Sounds funky


Yeah I made a post a couple weeks ago asking if there was an alternative to buying expensive eheim filter media and a few people suggested alfagrog.. Not entirely sure what it is but it's cheap and u get lots of it on Ebay. As for contacting the supplier, unfortunately I can't because I bought it from Facebook off a friend on there.. It was only 15 quid with no taps or media. So that could be the issue... But I'll check pipes and parts later today and report back. Cheers guys.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (22 Jan 2013)

Checked all pipes and everything and no blockages or snags.. Really baffled.. It must be a problem with the filter internally.. Genuinely feel slightly down about this.. Been waiting months for this and now problems have arisen.. Hopefully I can sort the problem soon.. I'm getting very very bad film residue on the top of the water and my flow in the tank is extremely bad.. I'm regretting selling my hob filters now as I have nothing to stick in to help with the situation!.... Grrr what a bummer... 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nayr88 (24 Jan 2013)

Shame to read such a negative post 

Just keep right on top of w/c and either had a go at asking filter to bits or battle on an keep looking. PM me details of exactly what your after and ill have a look around aswell


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Jan 2013)

nayr88 said:


> Shame to read such a negative post
> 
> Just keep right on top of w/c and either had a go at asking filter to bits or battle on an keep looking. PM me details of exactly what your after and ill have a look around aswell


That's very kind of u Mate, thanks a lot. I'll keep up the water changes and guess uptake the filter apart this weekend when I have done time. I'm hoping a bit if filter media has escaped the canister and I just need to unblock it. I'm no good with taking things apart so will be a challenge but it needs to get done. Cheers for the help Mate. If nothing is working after the weekend I'll be looking for a new 2213 and contacting the bloke who sold me this one! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nayr88 (24 Jan 2013)

No worries at all jack. Ill keep an eye out on ebay and the rest...allllso!! Just thought there's a huge shop about 25mins from me that does second hand tanks and equipment, ill have a look in there.

Will call them and let you know.


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Jan 2013)

nayr88 said:


> No worries at all jack. Ill keep an eye out on ebay and the rest...allllso!! Just thought there's a huge shop about 25mins from me that does second hand tanks and equipment, ill have a look in there.
> 
> Will call them and let you know.


Very kind of you indeed. Would be a shame fire me to throw my toys our the Pam. Guess we all have those days! Lol. I'll take it apart on Saturday and go from there   positive vibes!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nayr88 (24 Jan 2013)

No worries at all jack. Ill keep an eye out on ebay and the rest...allllso!! Just thought there's a huge shop about 25mins from me that does second hand tanks and equipment, ill have a look in there.
Ill try call them before hand and see if the have one. Then if you end up needing it all buy n post to you?


----------



## jack-rythm (1 Feb 2013)

NEW UPDATE....

where to start... mixed feelings about this.. at first I loved it, maybe it was new and better than the old. Maybe its time to redo the whole bloody thing! maybe your honest opinions can sway my decisions.. I needed a change as if you browse further back the far right tank had been playing on my mind for some time, maybe this is what happens when you attempt to have 3 tanks as one, you ultimately find yourself seeing one tank as the poor attempt. its very difficult to have pure flow as well as beauty going from left to right. Who knows maybe I had it but after 4 months or so i was begining to get bored of it. maybe this is the down fall of iwagumi set ups. Its like you can only achieve so much before your eyes get tired of seeing the same scape. I guess with jungle and dutch everything changes day by day so your always looking out for new things. I could just be waking up on the wrong side of the bed here and it may be that the tanks look good! As for the rescape to the far right tank I now need to rescape the far left tank to match. there is definitely no flow anymore but Im sure once I rescape the far left tank to suit things will be back to the same styles. I guess this in this hobby we are all impatient, I dont think anyone here can just leave a tank for a long period of time with out thinking we could do better   Here are photos as it happened:


----------



## jack-rythm (1 Feb 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (1 Feb 2013)

I like what you've done mate they look like 3 good nano's wait a bit for right one to grown in after re scape,hey we are mostly all the same Jack having thoughts that something could look better thats normal it's called being self crictical!But with a nano the beauty is in no time you can change the scape dramaticaly without needing JCB's and a building crew!True mate jungle or dutch style tanks change visualy in short periods of time leave that for next project what about 3 tanks one iwagumi one jungle one dutch!Cheers mark


----------



## jack-rythm (1 Feb 2013)

I thought about that but Im just too much of a perfectionist to have differences lol I would need all the same style to suit the flow of the tanks! Yes I agree, once its grown in and adjusted it should fill out nicely, I will rescape the far left tank this weekend to suit the rest... so.....

rather than this:

-----{}-----

it will be like this:

--{}-----{}-----{}--

thats my attempt at drawing with keys


----------



## Lindy (1 Feb 2013)

I'm bored with mine, taking it down in next couple wks. Fed up looking at the same thing. Reusing wood but in dif position. I think the big stone should have been on the side of the tank next to the middle tank. The middle and end(right) tank now have I very similar feel/lay out about them. I would have tried to go for more of a mirror image, 2 big rocks together then a slope down towards the right.


----------



## jack-rythm (1 Feb 2013)

My aim is to mirror the left tank to match the right tank. but this may never happen as I have been offered some money for the full set up and I may just take it! but th aim is to mirror the left to suit the right  once this is done it wont look so unbalanced


----------



## jack-rythm (1 Feb 2013)

Clearing up now..









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nayr88 (2 Feb 2013)

Looks good jack. When I 1st started planted tanks it was so exciting and I hit a bit of a wall and it was so depressing, my tanks where ok I just got a bit bored and rescaping and not getting the results I wanted made me really down.

Just pick yourself up and crack on mate because as n outsider looking in your doing a good job.

Once you get bored again just change it up! This would be a pretty dull forum if we all knew the answers and got our scapes right 1st time with no problems and kept to plans haha. 

Next time why not try 3 very very different scapes? One a thick thick moss jungles for shrimp. One with loads of leaf litter and roots with cabomba and then another  Dutch style ?? Just go wild haha


----------



## Ian Holdich (2 Feb 2013)

Great comment nayr, however, I think you have produced a great scape there for one of you first main aquascapes. As nayr states, if your gonna do something else, try something different and get a taste for othe styles. I'm sure you'll do fine. You seem to be able to the hard bit and grow the plants.


----------



## jack-rythm (2 Feb 2013)

Cheers lads, good to hear. I feel that understanding the plants assists me in keeping them healthy.. I have only ever been into planted tanks and I now have been doing it for less than a year.. It all started when I had musk turtles and I bought a java fern, it died and went black so I bought another, that died too. I researched and came across Aquascaping last year and that was it. My step dad is a Glazier so I got some glass and made some tanks! First were a few walstads then now the triptych. Your right Ian when u say I should try other styles to learn from. I did a walstad jungle nano and loved it but can't help thinking now I know more I could produce a far superior tank. I think I shall finish the triptych and scaping and then as you two say attempt new ideas and risks, I have been speaking to Tim about this and I'm planning on doing a 450mm optiwhite cube for some dwarf puffers. This will be a huge difference and will need a different style of scape too. I'll post updates of the triptych as I go, I do aim to finish it before I let it go. I have been offered 400 quid for the lot so I could use that for a dwarf tank allowing enough for a LED tile unit too.. Always wanted one but price put me off! Thanks again guys.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (11 Feb 2013)

PHOTO UPDATES:


DSC_0104Jack Dicker


DSC_0105Jack Dicker


DSC_0102Jack Dicker


DSC_0097Jack Dicker


DSC_0093Jack Dicker


DSC_0091Jack Dicker


----------



## hydrophyte (11 Feb 2013)

Great pictures Jack! Nice work growing those plants and I like these unusual perspective views.


----------



## jack-rythm (11 Feb 2013)

hydrophyte said:


> Great pictures Jack! Nice work growing those plants and I like these unusual perspective views.


Thanks pal. As everyone knows my relationship with this tank is somewhat beginning to come to an end (she wants what I can't give her) so I thought I would make some effort today, give her a nice close trim   and do a nice big water change and just have a little 1 2 1 time whilst the Mrs was out at work and try and salvaged a broken affair   I realised I have a huge amount if weeping moss and Riccia it's unreal. I sent out my next lot to Matt, a member on ukaps so he should be happy with the quantity! The new scape in the far right tank is growing very nicely. Can Anyone tell me why my peacock moss has very very faint brown strands in places? The overall moss looks great and I'm actually beginning to love peacock more than weeping due to it's growth formation but there are some random brown legs attached..'

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (12 Feb 2013)

I received all this from Ian holdich today.. Words can't express how thankful I am considering what I paid.. This has truly spurred me on to create 3 different scapes across the tanks.. Here are some photos of what arrived..














I'll work on a design and get it up asap.
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ian Holdich (12 Feb 2013)

Glad it all arrived safely. It's a great plant to give an instant look on a scape! Look forward to it!


----------



## cookie3985 (12 Feb 2013)

This is a great idea Jack, the progression is fantastic.


----------



## jack-rythm (12 Feb 2013)

OK here it is... Complete change to the far right tank.. I thought why not mix things up as suggested.. So here it is. Ignore the big dragon stone rock its merely weighing down the wood.. I'll remove it next week  


DSC_0115[/ur][url=http://www.flickr.com/people/jackdicker/]Jack Dicker


DSC_0118Jack Dicker



DSC_0125Jack Dicker


DSC_0124Jack Dicker


DSC_0124Jack Dicker


DSC_0128Jack Dicker


DSC_0129Jack Dicker


DSC_0136Jack Dicker


DSC_0135Jack Dicker


DSC_0137Jack Dicker


DSC_0138Jack Dicker


DSC_0140Jack Dicker

Please do feel free to let me know how you feel about my desicion to change scapes. Looking forward to the stems growing in, in the centre [/url]


----------



## jimwalsh (12 Feb 2013)

really like these jack

these tanks made me want a nano


----------



## jack-rythm (12 Feb 2013)

jimwalsh said:


> really like these jack
> 
> these tanks made me want a nano
> 
> I can understand wanting to change up but I do think these are great as they are


Yeah completely understand. I just think it's time for a change. I'm liking the jungle an awful lot so I'm thinking 3 jungles now to try and experiment with   

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## terry82517 (12 Feb 2013)

Did u wrap your riccia mesh with cotton or anything? Can't really see anything holding the green mesh on the the metal grid! I'm trying to find a better way of doing it as it drives me nuts!!!


----------



## Ian Holdich (12 Feb 2013)

Three jungles is a great Idea! Looks good mate!


----------



## jack-rythm (12 Feb 2013)

terry82517 said:


> Did u wrap your riccia mesh with cotton or anything? Can't really see anything holding the green mesh on the the metal grid! I'm trying to find a better way of doing it as it drives me nuts!!!


Yeah I laid down some netting and tied it to the mesh with fishing line   make sure they are compact and loose  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alastair (12 Feb 2013)

looks great jack. very nice. that is an awesome amount of narrow. very generous is our Ian


----------



## jack-rythm (12 Feb 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Three jungles is a great Idea! Looks good mate!


Cheers Ian. I'll need to pace my self on the others as I have a few deadlines coming up so need to focus. Enjoyed the iwagumi, now time for a change   

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (13 Feb 2013)

Alastair said:


> looks great jack. very nice. that is an awesome amount of narrow. very generous is our Ian


That's not even half Mate, I kid u not!

Unless your referring to the full shot of it all on the table next the tropica pot?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (13 Feb 2013)

Nice one Jack i like it very wild and free spirit looking and entirely different!Like you mentioned a while ago getting 3nano's to go together and look like a matching set using Iwagumi style is a toughie as there was allways one or a piece of one that was not to your personal perfectionist taste!But with the jungle set up its definately a bit more flexable and sounds like you are enjoying it so thats the main thing.Cheers mark


----------



## jack-rythm (13 Feb 2013)

MARKCOUSINS said:


> Nice one Jack i like it very wild and free spirit looking and entirely different!Like you mentioned a while ago getting 3nano's to go together and look like a matching set using Iwagumi style is a toughie as there was allways one or a piece of one that was not to your personal perfectionist taste!But with the jungle set up its definately a bit more flexable and sounds like you are enjoying it so thats the main thing.Cheers mark


Cheers mark yes I agree, jungle is more flexible, I will give this a shot and see where it takes me. I have a mate dropping of some bright blue neon endlers this morning so they will be my first batch of fish for months! Photos will be up tonight  

Cheers! Jack


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (13 Feb 2013)

Good mate by the way what are the stems you have planted that you are waiting to grow up?Cheers mark


----------



## jack-rythm (13 Feb 2013)

You know I'm unsure. I think it could be w couple.. Maybe you can help? Its the same stem plants I have in the far right hand tank.. Any ideas?

Cheers! Jack


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (13 Feb 2013)

Not sure mate i had a look at the video you posted mid Jan if it's what i saw there looks like some kind of Rotala.Put up a good shot of it someone will know what it is.Cheers mark


----------



## tim (13 Feb 2013)

Hey mate change looks good, re peacock moss just trim the brown moss off mate that should encourage new growth, looking forward to the next leg of the tryptych journey


----------



## jack-rythm (13 Feb 2013)

tim said:


> Hey mate change looks good, re peacock moss just trim the brown moss off mate that should encourage new growth, looking forward to the next leg of the tryptych journey


Cheers Tim. Even thinking experimenting with a couple of dwarf puffers in the jungle tanks? Would u think that would be enough pace?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tim (13 Feb 2013)

I would think two in each would be fine buddy, you could start with one in each then pair them up when you can tell the sex try and breed them


----------



## jack-rythm (13 Feb 2013)

ok mate here it is.. need an ID please 

its the bright green stems in the tank. only ones there:

DSC_0102Jack Dicker


----------



## jack-rythm (13 Feb 2013)

tim said:


> I would think two in each would be fine buddy, you could start with one in each then pair them up when you can tell the sex try and breed them


Sweet, ill do just that


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (13 Feb 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> ok mate here it is.. need an ID please
> 
> its the bright green stems in the tank. only ones there:
> 
> DSC_0102Jack Dicker


Looks like Rotala rotundifolia or Rotala Sp. to me mate!Cheers mark


----------



## jack-rythm (13 Feb 2013)

clearer photo this morning...


DSC_0152Jack Dicker


----------



## jack-rythm (20 Feb 2013)

Thanks for following this journal guys, I have ultimately learnt an awful lot regarding the hobby and have had some great experiments pay off, also had some experiments crumble into a problem pie but lets not discuss that 

As for the journal, it has come to an end. My triptych has been stripped and I made a lot of money from it so im happy. I have kept one of the tanks and transformed it into a dwarf puffer tank. I hope to continue my journal here: Dwarf Puffer Paradise Nano... | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Thanks again guys


----------



## Jason King (9 Mar 2014)

great journal jack but after the first few pages the photos are missing?


----------



## Jason King (9 Mar 2014)

just noticed your other journals are also missing the images? such a shame


----------



## jack-rythm (1 Jan 2015)

Hello everyone,

I thought I would just drop in and say hi to all that have contributed to my threads. I'm sad to see all my pics are gone so I apologies if now these threads are not much use for people to see! I cannot seem to find any pics that I can even update these with so that is a shame, i think I had removed my flickr account without thinking in advance..

I have had a fair few months out of the planted tank world as you may know, but can finally say I am looking to set up my next tank soon! which I am very excited to say! 

Thanks guys, look forward to speaking soon


----------



## dean (1 Jan 2015)

We look forward to your next tanks too


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Jan 2015)

Hi Jack, Love your work  Looking forward to seeing you new Scapes


----------

